# 4 month old puppy being lazy!!



## ychristo (Apr 29, 2013)

Hello everyone. I'm new to the sight and love it!!

I have a beautiful 4 month old German shepherd that seems to be really lazy. We take him on long walks with our other dog but he is always dragging behind. We take him through trails and to parks and he just wanders around with not much enthusiasm. He is also very slow when it comes to running. 

Is this all because he is a puppy and growing or could there be something else? All clear at the vet and comes from a reputable breeder with good lines. 

Thanks you in advance.


----------



## curedba (Mar 31, 2013)

Slow down he is only 12 weeks old he is not supposed to even be walking until all his shots are done and start slow like 10-15 minute walk a day only once and no running on trails at all until at least 1 year to 14 months it's bad for thier hips you are pushing puppy to hard which will end up with bad results be careful and slow down please


----------



## nikko (Sep 10, 2008)

be carefull what you wish for!!!! lol


----------



## ychristo (Apr 29, 2013)

curedba said:


> Slow down he is only 12 weeks old he is not supposed to even be walking until all his shots are done and start slow like 10-15 minute walk a day only once and no running on trails at all until at least 1 year to 14 months it's bad for thier hips you are pushing puppy to hard which will end up with bad results be careful and slow down please


Thank you for the insight. He is actually older than 12 weeks. He is 19 weeks. Born December 17th. Just different the way the weeks fall with the months. We don't do any running with him just walks. He just seems a little lazier then I anticipated.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

hi -- what is the dogs general energy and attitude like.


----------



## ychristo (Apr 29, 2013)

carmspack said:


> hi -- what is the dogs general energy and attitude like.


He has always kind of been relaxed except for when he plays with our other dog. I always just figured it was because he is a puppy and growing.


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

He's still young yet so I wouldn't too worried and even still he just might not be a high energy level dog..


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

ychristo said:


> Hello everyone. I'm new to the sight and love it!!
> 
> I have a beautiful 4 month old German shepherd that seems to be really lazy. We take him on long walks with our other dog but he is always dragging behind. We take him through trails and to parks and he just wanders around with not much enthusiasm. He is also very slow when it comes to running.
> 
> ...


This was my pup until a week ago. He's 15 weeks now, and just starting to stay awake longer between naps and run a little faster. He still lags behind on walks after a few blocks. He's finally getting a ball drive ( has always been highly food motivated) We were told he is a medium energy dog. I wouldn't worry about it too much as long as the vet says he's fine. Also we don't run him yet unless he's playing and running on his own. On the trails we let him rest until he's ready to continue and don't take him too far. Even at the farmers market he takes every chance he gets to lie down lol.


----------

